# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Free Assets, Have Fun!

## XCali

Hi everyone, 
Free Mapping Elements abound!

*EDIT: Remember to check the other pages of this thread as well, every now and then I post more Map Elements.* 

Also, check out the maps I make freely available for adventures. It ranges from experiments to more detailed maps. Head here

These are map brushes and assets I created a while back. ((EDIT: Quite a few are not from Deviant Art, but ones I did for other pet projects) I posted some of them on my Starcave profile at deviant art. The *.PNG* version is available for quite a few of these. There are, however, GIMP *.gbr's too*. I don't use Photoshop, so I hope the .PNG's are useful.
As I go, I'll add more. Some of them are simple and some a bit more complex. *So enjoy and create.*
*EDIT:* I added the updated versions too.  :Wink: 

***
Don't resell these as brushes or assets. I gave all of them for free. So please respect it.
But feel absolutely free to use them in maps or the like non-commercial or commercial. _No credit needed_, but it is very welcome.  :Smile: 
*(Optional)* Just if you want, share a pick of your map created with these, I really am curious and keen to see what you all get up to.
(Optional) it would also be nice to discuss these assets with you. To hear what you think, or even what would you like to see  :Razz: 
****

Edit: 2021_v1
Grid bucketfill


EDIT: This is a angler fish I did for one of my maps. I called it the Angler Brute. But you can call it whatever.  :Razz: 
2020


A pumpkin experiment



I had quite a bit of fun on this brush. It works surprisingly well. At least for me, it did.  :Wink:  (its an older asset)


First Version of the mountains



Updated mountains version

Trees that can go with it,  here

Not many Mushroom brushes out there. In fact, I can't say I've seen one yet... Anyway, there is one attached to this post



Update Shrooms version here. There is other colours too

(Some jagged mountains and ranges for now. Attached below.)


An experimental version here




A NOTICE BOARD asset, herehttps://www.deviantart.com/starcave/...rush-727605737

Complicated buildings top down linework (For the shaded and highlight versions, head later into the thread.)


Hope these help out some,      :Very Happy: 
Omri


In zip

Edit added extra versions below
(The one with all the odds and ends have a lot of the assets I drew or created for my city of Nessa'Mor map. If you would like to see them in action.)

----------


## XCali

Hi!

The buildings for a top down map town or city map!
*(Optional)* It would be nice to hear, or even see what you all got up to with the brush sets(Assets).  :Smile: 


P.S.
I have an updated version of my mountains on deviant art.

----------


## Elvanos

These are pretty damn awesome!

----------


## XCali

> These are pretty damn awesome!


Hehehe.  :Very Happy:  Thank you.

You are welcome to give feedback on how I can improve them, or even ask what kind of brushes you would really like to have. Those kind of things really help me in pointing to what kind of brushes would be helpful to people.  :Smile:

----------


## XCali

Thought I'd spend some time just sharpening up my Updated shrooms brush. There needs to be MOOAR SHROOMS. Hehe.  :Razz: 

Anyway, I took the blue brush and tweaked and fiddled with it. Here are the .PNG versions.  :Wink: 


Enjoy!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elvanos

Well if you want some new ideas: How about some isometric brushes? Bridges perhaps... maybe waterfalls?  :Razz:

----------


## XCali

> Well if you want some new ideas: How about some isometric brushes? Bridges perhaps... maybe waterfalls?


Isometric requires some planning. But, if I get the time, I will try to create some.  :Razz:  Bridges and waterfalls definitely possible, though I would do a waterfall first. Mainly because it is more random instead of straight lines.  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, here are my pine trees and trees with homes tweaked version.



Just so you know, I updated previous posts on this thread with new and updated versions.


*EDIT 2021:*

I added the trees further on in the thread, but I will post the one here as well.

----------


## XCali

This is a bamboo Asset. 

.PNG

These two were altered from the hand drawn set I made and used for my Whispering Path challenge map.  :Smile:  In some cases, I had to considerable shorten the bamboo trees.

Have fun with them.  :Wink: 


Just a note, the thumbnails don't look very different from each other, but they are quite different.

----------


## XCali

Okay, this next set isn't strictly speaking ISOMETRIC. But it is close.  :Smile:  It was a time way back when I didn't really understand that ISO is a _specific_ set angle. 

That said, the map that came from it came out really nice.  :Smile:  Though I think this might actually work on regional or continents maps even. 

Anyway, let me know how they handle.  :Razz: 

First version was most of the ones I used on my Darkwood Harbour map. 


Second one is mostly a Chalk version, (A nod out to Nopkin for the fun! Chalk really can make nice maps.  :Very Happy: )

----------


## XCali

These are two others I put together for my Whispering Path map, and far off variations of them.  :Wink: 
As with everything in this thread, feel free to use them.

----------


## XCali

For this free asset, is a both hand drawn, but with different filters.
Hope they are helpful.

----------


## ChickPea

These are fab! Thanks so much for making and sharing.

----------


## XCali

> These are fab! Thanks so much for making and sharing.


Hehe, you are certainly welcome.  :Very Happy: 

Thanks. I have creating assets for my maps for a long time. So, they've been piling up.  :Razz:  But, I really do hope you find use out of them.  :Smile:  
(Would be nice to know what are your favourites. Then I can make more of them.)

----------


## XCali

hiya!!

For all you GIMP users out there, this one is for you.  :Smile:  

In the zip is GIMP specific files ONLY, .gih to be exact, they are PIPE files, or Animated brushes. There are *mountains*, and* pine trees* and ALSO the same *palm trees* I pen drew for my Thunder Rock city map. The palm trees and* their shadows* brush are TOP DOWN. 

So basically you throw this into .... GIMP 2 > share > gimp > 2.0 > brushes    (This location is for the newer version) the previous ones were like, gimp 2.6 or 2.8 and then finding the brushes folder.

And then you load GIMP and then they are in your brush menu.
(With the mountains, Ctr Z is your fwend. Hehehe. Just because multiple directions for the mountains are in the file. Just cycle through  :Smile:  )

Have fun! 



(Down below is the ZIP. Also, some preview.)(For the palm tree shadows, be sure to put them on a layer BELOW the actual palm trees and something like Multiply mode.)

----------


## DmitryArt

amazing brush, i like it :Very Happy:

----------


## XCali

> amazing brush, i like it


Glad you like it.  :Very Happy: 
Which ones proved to be most useful, if you don't mind me asking. I try to make brushes that will actually be useful for people.  :Smile:

----------


## XCali

Heya!!!  :Very Happy: 

How goes?  :Smile: 

So, this is a free to use set for top down interior maps. It came from an Ice Keep map I did. 

If you enjoy them, let me know. I would appreciate it. Also, if you would like to see other types of these you can tell me, sometimes I feel inspired to create things.

Other than that, have an awesome week everybody.
 :Very Happy:

----------


## XCali

Hmm... I don't think this thread counts to just my Deviantart brush sets any more.  IF a mod sees this message, please change the name to *Free Assets, Have Fun!*

----------


## XCali

> I changed the name as you requested.


Thanks! Appreciated!  :Very Happy:

----------


## XCali

Hello!  :Very Happy: 

I wanted to test out some Region or continent map icons and did a few. A crater and some Ruins.
Use as you please.  :Wink: 



Bigger Pen drawn file (just copy and paste and multiply to do your own coloured version of it.)



Enjoy

If you want me to do a Tutorial on how to do these, be sure to let me know. (They do not take long to make)

----------


## rdanhenry

The towers have eyes! :-)

----------


## XCali

> The towers have eyes! :-)


Hehehe  :Very Happy:  It is a funny little thing.

----------


## XCali

Another free set for use.  :Wink: 

I played around with this one a bit. Hope you find use for this. 



P.S. Feedback for these sets are more than welcome. I want to know if these kind of things are useful. 
Have a nice day.

----------


## XCali

Was inspired, so another free set today.  :Razz: 

I realised volcanoes are kinda hard to get right, so I tried a new technique and it was quite easy to do.  :Very Happy: 



So for those interested. I took the Crater set from a few posts ago, copied them into a Transparent canvas Bottom Layer and right on top of them I copied and pasted them again, top Layer and then added a layer in the middle for the lava.

So it looks like this:
Top Layer - Crater 
Middle Layer - Empty (For Lava)
Bottom layer - Crater

Now for the TOP crater layer, I took the eraser tool and erased the part of the crater that is at the back and left only the front slopes.
I leave the BOTTOM layer exactly as it is.
On the middle layer, I lined up three colours. The first is the MID tone, then the Highlight and lastly a darker shade.

(The mid tone is not as bright as the highlight nor as dark as the darker shade.)

Then on the MIDDLE layer, I used a cloudy brush, on three quarters opacity and started just plastering the MID tone in. Then I use the darker shade to on a smaller size to add a bit of shading on the lava. Then Finally I use the Highlight very bright Lava colour to add highlights to the lava.

And that was that.
For the flow I just added a layer above the top layer and repeated the steps above.

If you have any questions, or found this useful, be sure to give a shout  :Wink: 


EDIT:
Below are the desaturated version of them for those on black and white maps.

----------


## XCali

Heya! 

I was busy with my large city commission and ended with doing an Arena. 

Here is the free to use assets I did.






I did the shadows by making a few layers placing them on Multiply

ShadowCore - 80% Opacity on layer
ShadowLighterCore -45% Opacity on layer
ShadowDarkerCast - 35% Opacity on layer
ShadowCast - 25% Opacity on layer
Bott - Building

Then I use selection to make sure I don't paint over the building. And start with adding a dark 100% opacity Cloud brush to the 25% Layer. It is a bigger shadow. Then the 35% Layer it is just a bit smaller than the previous but still big. Then the 45% Layer I paint closer to the building and a smaller brush. Lastly I paint real close to the building, quite small on the 80% Layer.

I do it like this, then all my shadows across the city is *consistent*.

Have a nice day,
Omri

----------


## XCali

I was experimenting to see if I can draw a dragon. My first dragon. 

Anyway, this is what came out.  :Razz: 

Use it as you will.  :Wink: 
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## XCali

A top down chute I did for my one Overview map. (Overlay was a good mode to use for it.) 

Free Asset,



If you enjoy these kind of assets, or any of the above in the thread, let me know. It helps in knowing what I can focus on if I want to make something available for free.  :Smile:

----------


## XCali

Here are a set of trees in different conceptual styles.

*Free to use, without having to credit.* 








Chocolate hills, the ones I used waaaaay back in my first big project on the Cguild here. Enjoy.


Giant Ant-lion pits. I used them on my Hunters Fall challenge map, also quite a ways back. 


Just a random Mushroom asset

----------


## XCali

Hey hey! 

These are the giant boars from my Challenge map of this month. Free Asset.


With shadows

----------


## XCali

Here is a grass Asset

Have fun.

----------


## Tiana

A grasset!

----------


## XCali

> A grasset!


Hahaha! Great one  :Very Happy:

----------


## XCali

Ahoi!

Here are some assets that I used for my Sambria Map.

*Absolutely Free for personal use without needing to credit.* (Though, I would suggest to refrain from using it *as is* for commercial maps. As they were created for my novel series map.)



extra, water vent:

----------


## XCali

Hi!

I looked through some of my experiments and saw the linework I did for some buildings, so I thought to make it into a more in depth set for you all to use. Have fun  :Wink: 

Free to use without having to credit, but it would be nice if you throw some credit my way.  :Smile: 

(This one I added just now on the first page of this thread)


Here is the linework but with some texture.


Here I started adding shadows to the tops of the buildings and some highlights.


This is just adding some color for a desert theme.

----------


## XCali

I added these to my TTPRG maps thread. But I'll add it here too so that those just browsing for assets can have it too.

Free to use. Personal and Commercial.
-No credit needed.
-Do not re-sell these as assets. I gave them for free.

I hope you enjoy them, and like I said in the other thread: If you enjoy my assets, do let me know. I can create more.  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks those are all cool !

----------


## XCali

> Thanks those are all cool !


Pleasure!  :Very Happy:  
Glad you enjoy them.

----------


## XCali

Hello, it is I once more.  :Razz: 

I was chipping away at jungle tree assets and thought it would be a good idea to make available some examples and the linework I used. 

Free to use. Personal and Commercial.
-No credit needed.
-Do not re-sell these as assets. I gave them for free.



Extra



Enjoy!
Omri out

----------


## XCali

Hey all!

I wanted to revisit an older asset. To give it some flair. It started out as one of bogie's sarcophagus assets that took on a life of its own and now here are various different versions of it. Enjoy!


Free to use!
Preview

----------


## XCali

This was a new set of assets that I made for my "The Lost Orrery" swamp challenge. It's only parts of the whole set. But, I hope you get some use out of it.  :Wink:  I would enjoy hearing what you did with them.

Just a note, I did have to use a grunge brush on lower opacity with a darker tint than the water to get them to really fit well to the scene. So, just see if you can figure it out. If not, ask anytime.  :Wink: 

Free to use!

----------


## Kier

Very Nice. The swamp challenge brought forth a lot of good stuff.

----------


## Tiana

Nice one! I like the lily pads!

----------


## Bogie

Yep!  the lily pads are great!

----------


## XCali

I was looking to one of my older assets and decided I want to add fire to it.  :Razz:  Fire Fire!

Hope you have fun with it.
Free to use!

----------


## XCali

Heya all! 

I know for a very long time I REALLY used to struggle with making a decent titlebar. And now with the last two challenges I made two unique titlebars for each of the maps and thought about my early days of struggling with it. SO here is a free set of titlebars for whoever wishes to use them. 

*Absolutely free to use, and no credit needed*. Though, it is welcome if you feel you want to  :Wink: 

Also, if you like my style of titlebars and wish to learn how to do them, let me know.
Have fun.

----------


## Bogie

Those are cool!

----------


## XCali

@Bogie Tx  :Smile:  Glad you like them.

While I am at it. Are there any assets you would like to see me try to do that is hard to find, or just assets you want to see in my style, I would be glad to give it a shot. Just tell me about it.  :Wink:

----------


## XCali

Another set of title bars for those interested. This one has more of a glass theme.  :Wink: 
These might be a little bigger than the previous set. Just a note.

Free for use, and you don't have to credit. 


(Preview is bigger than the ones in the actual set.)

----------


## Bogie

> @Bogie Tx  Glad you like them.
> 
> While I am at it. Are there any assets you would like to see me try to do that is hard to find, or just assets you want to see in my style, I would be glad to give it a shot. Just tell me about it.


This post gave me the idea for this month's Lite challenge.  Thanks for that!

----------


## XCali

Hiya!

I thought I'd add a top down foliage for people to use on maps. (I made this for my Orrery map)

Absolutely free to use on commercial maps or personal use and no credit is needed but is welcome. Do not resell the brush as a brush. I gave it for free. 




Color Variations:
  

Example of where I used it.

----------


## XCali

Here is a more natural stone gridblock that you can bucketfill to add a more natural grid for a map. I will suggest adding a texture above it and put it on overlay. It will lighten up then.
Free for personal use and with friends when an rpg is involved. Ask if you want to use it beyond that. I will probably say yes.  :Wink: 



If any of you are interested, I added an even bigger one with more variety, a texture and better shading on my patreon page under Journeyman and up.



P.S.
I added this one to the first page of the thread.  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work on these. I really like that 2nd one with the lighter colour.

----------


## XCali

> Nice work on these. I really like that 2nd one with the lighter colour.


Thanks ChickPea  :Very Happy:  I appreciate it.

----------


## XCali

*Completely free to use, commercial or otherwise.*  :Wink: 

So, this was the pine tree asset I made a few months ago for my one continent map. 

Okay, you can add them just like this to the map, but it will feel a bit uniform after a while. After you placed your *forests*, to offset the effect of being too uniform, select the trees(Alpha to select on GIMP) then create a layer above your trees. We are going to use a very dark color. There are two ways I could go about this. 1. Have the layer on lower opacity and the brush on full opacity OR 2. Have the layer on full opacity and use a soft brush on low opacity. 
Then paint in patches of shadow on top of trees. (Remember, not all trees are the same length.) So, this gives a wavey effect on the forest to break the sameness of some of the trees. 
NEXT, on the tree layer, use the dodge tool on less than half opacity and with a soft brush selected, go about adding some highlight to taller trees where you didn't add too much shadow on the previous step. (Be careful with the dodge tool, it can become too much if you are not careful.)

Try them and see if it works for you. I always do a ton of small things while I'm busy mapping, but those steps are generally in the direction I was thinking when I did the forests.




I took some time to add a few color themes to them.


Enjoy!

----------


## XCali

While I was on the whole tree thing, I thought I'd take a swipe at my home tree asset to remaster it a bit.

Completely free for use commercial or otherwise and no credit needed, but it is welcome.  :Wink: 





This one has just some extra color variation.


Have fun!

(P.S. It would be nice to hear where you used this asset.  :Smile:  )

----------


## Bogie

Those are cool XCali

----------


## XCali

> Those are cool XCali


Tx, appreciate it.

----------


## XCali

Hi!

Hope everyone is doing well.  :Smile: 

Today I wanted to add a mushroom brush set I created for my Twin bridges map. I'll add some in png file. But the full set is in the GIMP animated brush attached below. If you don't use gimp and want me to post more of the mushrooms as a png, let me know. 

Further than that. Enjoy. 
Free to use personally and with friends when an RPG is involved, no credit needed. If you want to use on a commercial map, just check in with me.  :Wink: 

small png preview. Just a few of the assets.

----------


## XCali

Hey!

It's sometimes hard to fill in the empty spaces between mountains and rivers on maps. So this is one for one of those situations.  :Wink: 

ABSOLUTELY free to use. No need to credit.





.PNG



A bonus for you GIMP users like me. I added the .gih brush file below. It's a random animated brush of the above.

----------


## XCali

Hi!

Here is a tree trunks I created a ways back for a challenge map. It was to add tree trunks to represent trees. 

Free for use. 

Preview


All of the tree trunks.


Used here:


Below is the animated .gih pipe brush for GIMP.

----------

